# A few of mine



## jbleinweber (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey JB go back and tell us what each one is. Your just tease'n us ain't ya?


----------



## jbleinweber (Feb 15, 2007)

*Sorry*

In order of Appearance:

Western Field single shot 20ga
Remington 870TB 12ga trap
Winchester Model 64 Prewar 30-30
Remington 870 Wingmaster Express 12ga
Winchester Model 94 25-20
Winchester Crazy Horse Commemorative 30-30
Winchester Antlered Game Commemorative 30-30
William Parkhurst Side by Side 28ga
AYA Side by Side Model 106 12ga
Browning 22auto FN (Belgium Made) Grade 2


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice! :smt023


----------

